# How to program a ASTU15 remote



## im1dermike (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi. My door unlock remote recently stopped working. I assumed it was the battery so I just replaced it, but it didn't immediately work. I assume I have to link it to my car. I searched the internet and couldn't find a manual or any sort of programming instructions. Can anyone tell me how to program it? Thanks in advance.


----------

